# How to prevent line slippage



## Ajerv (Oct 3, 2007)

On spinning reels, there is usually no hole in the shaft of the spool to securely anchor the line. In my experience, braid will shrink and if you hook a monster and get to the end 1/4 of the line, the line peels off the spool like a donut while the spool does not move. You loose the fish because once that happens, you cannot gain line back by reeling in! Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Ajerv (6/27/2008)*On spinning reels, there is usually no hole in the shaft of the spool to securely anchor the line. In my experience, braid will shrink and if you hook a monster and get to the end 1/4 of the line, the line peels off the spool like a donut while the spool does not move. You loose the fish because once that happens, you cannot gain line back by reeling in! Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Start with some mono first. On my light (any spool without a hole or peg) spinner I put on about 1/4 spool or less of mono and top off with braid. Actually I take the long method of spooling. Say I want 100 yards of braid on any spool. I first put the braid on then finish off with mono. Now I have the capacity of total line I want on that spool. I remove all the line and re spool starting with the mono. I know this will take extra time but I now know that I have as far as the amount of braid I want, have my spool filled to what I want, and not wasting braid. I have a place that I go with a stretch that I tie off themono to say a tree, get in my truck and drive till all the line is off the spool. I go back to where the mono starts and spool it up. I usually go to the road where the semi trucks deliver to Sysco on a Sunday.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Putseveral yardsof monofilament under the braid.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (6/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Ajerv (6/27/2008)*On spinning reels, there is usually no hole in the shaft of the spool to securely anchor the line. In my experience, braid will shrink and if you hook a monster and get to the end 1/4 of the line, the line peels off the spool like a donut while the spool does not move. You loose the fish because once that happens, you cannot gain line back by reeling in! Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
> ...




Wow. I just eyeball it and usually come out pretty dang close.


----------



## Flounderpounder (Oct 3, 2007)

I wrap the empty spool with a couple of wraps of electrical tape, it seems to do the trick!


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

It doesn't take as long as you think to do what I do. Total time for me is about 15 minutes and Sysco is 2 minutes from me. It is not like you have to do it every week/month. And I can do say 3 reels from a 300yd spool and know that ALL three will have the SAME amount of braid. Not one with 75 yards, another with 140 yards and the last with 85 wards.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Flounderpounder (6/27/2008)*I wrap the empty spool with a couple of wraps of electrical tape, it seems to do the trick!


I have heard of floks using duct tape as well.


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Tuna Man (6/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> > *Ajerv (6/27/2008)*On spinning reels, there is usually no hole in the shaft of the spool to securely anchor the line. In my experience, braid will shrink and if you hook a monster and get to the end 1/4 of the line, the line peels off the spool like a donut while the spool does not move. You loose the fish because once that happens, you cannot gain line back by reeling in! Any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks
> ...


What do you use to de-spool it? When I de-spool line, I use an old empty spool. Only problemwith this method is the line will spool back onto the reel the same way.


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *true-king (6/27/2008)*
> 
> 
> > What do you use to de-spool it? When I de-spool line, I use an old empty spool. Only problemwith this method is the line will spool back onto the reel the same way.
> ...


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

I've used electrical tape as well. Mono works just as good.


----------



## Harry Brosofsky (Oct 4, 2007)

Here's what I do...never had any slip yet with up to 100 lb YFTs. Put one wrap of electrical tape on the spool (no need to go top to bottom, no need to do multiple wraps. Tie a bimini in the end of the braid and leave the loop big enough to fit the bulk spool through. Putthe doubled line around the spool twice, then pass open up the loop and pass the bulk spool through, then draw the line tight. Now spool as normal, using as much tension as you can generate (don't use friction on the line to generate the tension or you will weaken the line).

Harry


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

Try using a couple of wraps of teflon tape. I'm sure electrical tape work great, but there is the stick residue it leaves. No residue with teflon tape.


----------



## jayfish (Jun 20, 2008)

PowerPro includes little strips of foam tapethat haveadhesive on one sidein each spool package. I've applied 2 or 3 of these stripstoeachspools asdirected in the instructions before tying the braidto the spool and haven't experienced any slippage so far.Might be worth considering if you're a PowerPro user. 

The other ideas discussedabove each sound good... I'll probably give them a try. I especially liked the idea of tying the braid and mono together when winding on line and then rewinding them in the other directionbecause it does allow you to know precisely how much braid you have on as well as providing a non-slip mono base. I've been through that guesswork before but unfortunately didn't think of doing the reversal.

Although new to this forum I'm learning a lot. Great ideas!


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

I use mostly 302's so I have plenty of spools. I spool up like Ron said but then just put it on another empty spool and I'm set. A 302 will hold 300 yds. of power pro 40 with a little bit of 20 lb. mono for backing.


----------

